# Countdown-Timer für Spiel



## andi91 (16. Feb 2010)

Hallo!

Für mein Spiel benötige ich einen Countdown-Timer.Dieser soll bei 10 Sekunden starten und dann herunterzählen, so dass bei 0 eine bestimmte Aktion ausgeführt wird.

Ich hatte an einen Integer mit dem Wert 10 gedacht, der dann nach dem Intervall des Timers immer um einen Wert verkleinert wird, oder geht es noch einfacher?


----------



## Steev (16. Feb 2010)

Hi andi,

suchst du so etwas?

[Java]
import java.util.Timer;
import java.util.TimerTask;


public class CountDown {
    private int count = 10;

    public CountDown() {
        Timer timer = new Timer();
        TimerTask task = new TimerTask() {
            @Override
            public void run() {
                System.out.println(count);
                if (count > 0)
                    count--;

                if (count == 0)
                    System.exit(0);
            }
        };
        timer.schedule(task, 0, 1000);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new CountDown();
    }
}
[/Java]

Gruß
Steev


----------



## andi91 (16. Feb 2010)

Danke.Das hilft mir.

Ich baue das mal in mein Programm ein und wenn ich ein Problem hab,dann zeig ich mal den Code.


----------



## Shakal (15. Mai 2012)

Kann ich diesen Timer auch so um bauen das er alle 2 Sekunden etwas entfernt ? aus einer array List ?


----------



## Pippl (16. Mai 2012)

Shakal hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich diesen Timer auch so um bauen das er alle 2 Sekunden etwas entfernt ? aus einer array List ?



sicher muss nur die klasse countdown entsprechend umgebaut werden


----------

